# I am in!!



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Got me a fly rod!!!!Just got a Three Forks rod,and a Prestige Plus reel from Cabala's.The bug bit me.Had a outfit a few yrs ago and got away from it. But got the bug again.You guys have been having too much fun .Have to join you. Looking forward to using one again


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Way to go! I have never looked back since I did. What weight?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Got the 8ft 6" rod . 6wt. A buddy said to go that route.Think there will more outfits added as time goes on.Got a bithday soon.Wife asked what I wanted. You know the answer to that.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome back to the madness! If you ever plan on fishing Beaver Creek let me know. I have heard good things about it but never fished it. Like they say... you can take the fisherman out of the fly, but you cant take the fly out of the fisherman.. or is it the other way around...


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I have the Three Forks in 3, 5, and 8 wt and they have done well for me. Curious if yours is from the new batch as they were supposed to make them a little faster. Left the 5 and 3 wts the old moderate but the rest were changed to mod-fast. Would probably have helped my 8 wt but I love roll casting the 5 wt and the slower action helps.

My 3 wt gets most of the action and it is 10+ years old. Finally put new line on it just because. Many happy rises!


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

welcome back to the 'enlightened side'


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Liquid Assets said:


> Welcome back to the madness! If you ever plan on fishing Beaver Creek let me know. I have heard good things about it but never fished it. Like they say... you can take the fisherman out of the fly, but you cant take the fly out of the fisherman.. or is it the other way around...


Ahh Beaver Creek! NICE! as you can catch almost all different species of bass in it.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks guys. Looking forward to getting out. But in the middle of moving,so may be a while.But the new place has a pond with bass and gills.So will give the outfit a lot of use.
Liquid-My buddy fishes Beaver Creek a lot.Does real good there.Small mouth and saugereye on a fly rod.He said we will be hitting it when I have the time


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

welcome aboard!!!! Beaver Creek??? how far is this from Alliance. Oh???

Frank


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Chuck, if you guys head out to Beaver let me know. Would love to fish with someone... most of the time I go alone (wife not huge into traveling to places to fish, ohh and shes pregnant  )Good luck with the move!!!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

fishon said:


> welcome aboard!!!! Beaver Creek??? how far is this from Alliance. Oh???
> 
> Frank


It is on Rt 7,down by Rogers Ohio. Over close to the Pa line.Beaver Creek State Park


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Liquid Assets said:


> Chuck, if you guys head out to Beaver let me know. Would love to fish with someone... most of the time I go alone (wife not huge into traveling to places to fish, ohh and shes pregnant  )Good luck with the move!!!


O.K. will do.Don't know how soon the computer will be set up. Heard the inter net service stinks in that area.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Chuck,
Welcome to the madness! There is NOTHING like fly fishing (IMHO!) & we are blessed with some fine ponds in this part of the state. Love those gills!
Hint...Make your next request a 3 weight & you'll be good to go for most anything up to & including steelhead, which I go after with my 6 weight.
Mike


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys!!
Took the fly rod to a local lake and had a ball with the gills.Game on again for good.guess the musky rods will collect dust for the rest of the year.


----------

